# No excuses.......lets fish



## jimbarn1961

Who u callen out WILLIS???;D All kidding aside Justin are u talking about Ft pierce Sat am? The boys are at the inlet tonight so I do not know about them.


----------



## out-cast

Anywhere within 60-90 mins. I would like a bucket full of specs tho....


----------



## jimbarn1961

I can't do Specs,  do not know where or how.  We gave up  freshwater  about a year ago when we found the IRL and have never gone back. 
Tom FL does pretty good and posted last week to PM him next time going out. U would probably have better luck with him then me for specs, just being honest with u.


----------



## out-cast

Figured you might have some insight out west. No worries, I'm game anywhere.


----------



## jimbarn1961

I have not been out on the Big lake in several years.
If we go Will probably launch round island in the am hit a couple redfish drifts to the north and the west shore then take the boys down to the inlet and turning basin for some MACs, blues, and jacks action. not worth keepin but man it can be some fast paced pole bending arm tiring work if u can find the schools and stay with them.


----------



## Green_Hornet

My youngest has baseball Saturday morning. I want to get out, prolly Sunday morning, outta Jensen I think.


----------



## TomFL

Gramps and I are heading out to boat ramp road on Sunday AM. 

Gramp at the ramp at 6..... Sorry it rhymed and I couldn't resist. 

Gonna try for some bass, but bringing a spec rod or two just in case. 

Anyone else game?

PS: when I come back after Thanksgiving I will start hitting the specs hard up in the stick marsh, so anyone who's got ambitions to get out with me and try some spec fishing shoot me a PM. 

I usually try to hit that place during the week to avoid the crowds.

Frank....???

-T


----------



## out-cast

Round Island in the am and Boat Ramp on Sunday


----------



## jimbarn1961

Outcast,
We will probably be out Wed, Fri, SAt fort pierce next week of thanksgiving. Sunday am out, got church greeter AM. May go out afternoon till dark though. Maybe catch you next week one of those days. Let me know.


----------



## out-cast

Sound good Jim. Some of us are gathering on the 28th around 1-2pm at Round Island for a $5 tourney until dark. All boats are welcome, even the MACRO ;D
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9882

Justin


----------



## HighSide25

> Outcast,
> We will probably be out Wed, Fri, SAt fort pierce next week of thanksgiving.  Sunday am out, got church greeter AM.  May go out afternoon till dark though.  Maybe catch you next week one of those days.  Let me know.


ill be out wednesday afternoon, friday, saturday, and sunday. mostly afternoon trips, ducks get my attention in the early am


----------



## jimbarn1961

Outcast,

How did u do over the weekend? I put a fish report and pics of first official trip under fish report. And yes it is officially slimed ;D


----------



## out-cast

Saturday was kinda slow. Landed a few trout, missed 2 snook, and had toyed around with ladyfish. Sunday I did 9 bass and 4 crappie. Looking forward to a long weekend which begins tomorrow at 3:30pm  I'm thankful for a whole lotta fishin' ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961

> Name the time and place and I'm there. Fresh or salt.


11/26/09, 6:30am, Round Island


----------



## out-cast

Why did I say no excuses? : Sorry Jim, family first. I have to be in Boca by 9am.


----------



## jimbarn1961

No problem  just thought I would throw it out. we gotta be off the water by 10 anyway. just gonna do a quickie to get a fish fix b4 this projected cold snap shuts them down for the weekend.


----------



## HighSide25

we went around noon, not even one bite. jim, howd you do?


----------



## jimbarn1961

WOO HOO, MY first legal red 25 inches, only took 11+ months  We also lost a couple more reds and Tad had a nice 25" snook :-[  plus another smaller one as well as some junk that kept it from getting boring.  The key today again was mangrove shoreline TIGHT!  first light combined with the first couple hours of falling tide.  Oh yeah, topwaters tore up the reds early, then switched to gulp shrimp and exude darts.   Fish porn for your viewing pleasure ;D


----------



## out-cast

WAY TO GO JIM!!!!!!


See y'all later.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Justin,

We are going out Sunday Round Island around 7am, u up for it?


----------



## HighSide25

blast and cast for me. ill be there at 5:45


----------



## jimbarn1961

OK Kyle

You blast em, I'll cast em ;D ;D.  Were scouting some new spots tommorrow will report on them later


----------

